# Contacting support for 1099 correction



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I realized a couple days ago that the address I have on file with Amazon is incorrect (I accidently omitted my apartment number). I emailed the 1099 support email and asked that they resend it to the updated address. Unsurprisingly, I received a form email:

Good Day,

Thank you for contacting us.

Please be informed that your 2016 1099-MISC form was sent to you by mail to the address on file with a postmark date on or before January 31, 2017. You can expect to receive your form within 14 days of the postmark date.


Thank you for contacting Amazon,

Deepak S.
Amazon.com, Global FinOps Tax

I don't know where to go from here. I replied to the email, I don't know if that will actually do anything. Does anyone have a suggestion? I need my 1099 for health insurance reasons.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I hope this help, you can change address by directly contact the IRS, fix me if I'm wrong.
https://www.irs.gov/help-resources/...rs-procedures/address-changes/address-changes


----------



## tryingmyluck86 (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't think that's a big deal. I moved a few years ago but HR at my regular job still hasn't updated it. My W2's have had the old address for a couple years already. When I file my taxes, the old address just gets entered where you copy from your W2 but I use my current address for the rest of the tax return.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I move pretty often, so it was a new address.

Things were resolved. I sent them an annoyed email, and they sent it in a pdf file. This may be the first time emailing support was helpful.


----------

